# Daughters fireplace this weekend.



## ohlongarm (Feb 19, 2019)

This thing is huge ,it's in a 3200 sq foot great room,heats it comfortably but eats wood like a starving dog.
No problem she's got 25 cords of oak in a building that's as hard as stone and burns like this.


----------



## Pertzbro (Feb 19, 2019)

Her great room is 3,200 square feet? That's a room 32 foot wide and 100 foot long. Does she live in a shop house?


----------



## vwmike (Feb 19, 2019)

Looks nice! Need a pic from further back to see the mantle.


----------



## ohlongarm (Feb 19, 2019)

Pertzbro said:


> Her great room is 3,200 square feet? That's a room 32 foot wide and 100 foot long. Does she live in a shop house?



Her house is about 12000 square feet on 20 acres of 150 year old trees,my son in law is a world reknowned cardio thoracic surgeon. He does well for himself,not boasting lots of people do well in life.Everybody finds a niche in life ,me i'm a simple man with a public servants job. But anyway the place is huge and my three grandkids enjoy it.


----------



## bholler (Feb 19, 2019)

Why don't you show us some more pics of the fireplace to give some perspective


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 19, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> Her house is about 12000 square feet on 20 acres of 150 year old trees,my son in law is a world reknowned cardio thoracic surgeon. He does well for himself,not boasting lots of people do well in life.Everybody finds a niche in life ,me i'm a simple man with a public servants job. But anyway the place is huge and my three grandkids enjoy it.


I sure hope he sends you a nice stipend.


----------



## ohlongarm (Feb 19, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> I sure hope he sends you a nice stipend.





ED 3000 said:


> I sure hope he sends you a nice stipend.


Don't need it always made in on my own,there are benefits but the family matters most $ is secondary.


----------



## bholler (Feb 19, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> Don't need it always made in on my own,there are benefits but the family matters most $ is secondary.


Yet you feel the need to come here and brag about his money repeatedly.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 19, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> Don't need it always made in on my own,there are benefits but the family matters most $ is secondary.


They don't need 12000 square feet, either.

  So need isn't the question.  

Wouldn't it be better to share some with you, than building a monument to themselves?

  You deserve some of that, for rearing a suitable wife for him.


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 19, 2019)

I used to work at old Sturbridge Village when I was a kid, the tavern had some huge fireplaces, we used to get some huge fires going in them after hours.


----------



## bholler (Feb 19, 2019)

weatherguy said:


> I used to work at old Sturbridge Village when I was a kid, the tavern had some huge fireplaces, we used to get some huge fires going in them after hours.


The fireplace above doesn't appear to be very big.  By counting bricks going up the side it is only a little over 24" high by I would guess 34 or so wide.  That is why I asked for pics to really see the scale.


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 19, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> No problem she's got 25 cords of oak


Is the wood dry? If so, what's the address? I'm a little short on my in-laws' stash for next winter, so I'd like to steal some. I only need six cords or so; I doubt she'll miss it.


----------



## WinterinWI (Feb 19, 2019)

An open fireplace heating 3200 square feet comfortably. Are you in the picture, just too small to see?


----------



## ShawnLiNY (Feb 19, 2019)

excellent for watching a fire


----------



## Simonkenton (Feb 19, 2019)

That is a Rumford fireplace like the one I built, pictured at left.  They do heat well, sometimes.

Is this fireplace entirely inside the house, so that the back wall is inside the house?
What size is the fireplace opening?


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 20, 2019)

I agree, doesn't look huge, does look prefab, but a nice fire going catches the eye.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 20, 2019)

weatherguy said:


> I used to work at old Sturbridge Village when I was a kid, the tavern had some huge fireplaces, we used to get some huge fires going in them after hours.



Neat.  We love going to OSV.  Person at my wife's church is the director of marketing: https://www.osv.org/about/leadership/.


----------



## ohlongarm (Feb 20, 2019)

bholler said:


> Yet you feel the need to come here and brag about his money repeatedly.



I'd hate to live my life being jealous of those who have more than I,it would make for a miserable existence,since the world is full of many who have more.I'd bet if it was your family you'd feel differently,get a life and deal with the real world.


----------



## ohlongarm (Feb 20, 2019)

Beer Belly said:


> I agree, doesn't look huge, does look prefab, but a nice fire going catches the eye.


 Whatever ,if it wasn't for the negativity here i'd boggle the mind with a few more pictures as it is ,no more.


----------



## ohlongarm (Feb 20, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> They don't need 12000 square feet, either.
> 
> So need isn't the question.
> 
> ...


Because you said so?so someone who spends half his life in medical school ,and saves countless lives is to be ridiculed,pahleeze grow up sir,i don't have time for this nonsense.Maybe one day you can become something you aren't now,


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks like there's some Rumsfield fireplace stuff going on there.
My friend has a pre-fab Rumsfield, but it has a recessed glass door that slides up and down.
He doesn't use it much though.

There's a ritzy hotel north of here in Lake Placid, the Mirror Lake Inn, and they have a humongous fireplace that's running 24x7 all year round.  I forgot how many cords a year they burned, but it was a heck of a lot.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 20, 2019)

There's another restaurant around here, the Crooked Lake House, that has two huge fireplaces.  Most popular seats in the place are in front of them, naturally.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 20, 2019)

We were at the big lodge at Glacier National Park in Montana this fall.  They had a huge fireplace, but didn't really stoke it that much.  The whole place had a bit of a shopworn quality to it.


----------



## zvholk (Feb 20, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> Whatever ,if it wasn't for the negativity here i'd boggle the mind with a few more pictures as it is ,no more.


I agree 100%. With all the negativity your get doesn’t really make someone want to post any pictures.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey, I have to keep on the good side of all thoracic surgeons.  I have a feeling I may need one in the future.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 20, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> Because you said so?so someone who spends half his life in medical school ,and saves countless lives is to be ridiculed,pahleeze grow up sir,i don't have time for this nonsense.Maybe one day you can become something you aren't now,


I'm trying to figure out where the ridicule is.  I said nothing negative.  So no need to get personal. 

Does he know you are posting pictures of the inside of his house and describing it on the internet?


----------



## Sawset (Feb 20, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> I'm trying to figure out where the ridicule is.  I said nothing negative.  So no need to get personal.
> 
> Does he know you are posting pictures of the inside of his house and describing it on the internet?


Funny, I was thinking the same thing. And I do have family like that.


----------



## ShawnLiNY (Feb 20, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> Whatever ,if it wasn't for the negativity here i'd boggle the mind with a few more pictures as it is ,no more.


You might be a smidge too sensitive dude ! He said “it didn’t look huge , might be a prefab.but has a nice fire going catches the Eye “ . He made an observation , pondered the construction, and than complimented the fire 2 times once by actually typing ( it has a NICE fire ) . Several others gave responses with no opinion expressed


----------



## Simonkenton (Feb 20, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> Whatever ,if it wasn't for the negativity here i'd boggle the mind with a few more pictures as it is ,no more.


 
So, you are going to take your football, and go home.

Well, goodbye.


----------



## ohlongarm (Feb 20, 2019)

Simonkenton said:


> So, you are going to take your football, and go home.
> 
> Well, goodbye.


Same to ya and good riddance,i don't have time to debate what some perceive as negativity.
Not my fault daughter married well,and other daughter is a doctor.Now in the meantime i'll go sit by that pre fab fireplace that is tiny and enjoy myself this weekend.Ha if you only knew who built this place ,and that pre fab fireplace,LOL,some of you guys are just too funny.


----------



## ohlongarm (Feb 20, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> I'm trying to figure out where the ridicule is.  I said nothing negative.  So no need to get personal.
> 
> Does he know you are posting pictures of the inside of his house and describing it on the internet?


 Hey Ed you got personal,only posting is, look closely is a burning fireplace,that's all you get.Leave the rest to the imagination,


----------

